# Streamlined Austin Tx Contact number



## T-rae (Feb 6, 2014)

I could really use some help! 

I am trying to become compliant with my tax filing as I did not know I was meant to file while abroad. I still wouldn't know if it weren't for the fact I want to move back to the USA with my Irish husband, and was told I would need the returns for immigration!

I sent off all that was required for the streamlined process (from New Zealand) to Austin Tx on 3rd March, I made sure to do a track and trace and it was signed for on 8th March. I called after a month because I could see it hadn't been processed yet, and was told it could take up 8-10 weeks for processing. I called the international helpline today, and they say there is no record of it being received or processed, and I would have to contact Austin to investigate further, but was told there is no phone number for Austin and the only way to contact them is in writing by post.

I have tried looking for a number online, but couldn't find one. Does anyone know of a customer service number or email address for the streamline team? I can't believe posting a letter is the only way they can be contacted. 

I would really appreciate any help or information anyone can give me.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

T-rae said:


> I can't believe posting a letter is the only way they can be contacted.


You may need to adjust your beliefs. 

But you've already contacted the IRS by phone, and they've said your tax returns have not been processed yet as far as they see on their end. That's perhaps not satisfying, but that's what they told you. You don't get to call the IRS's mailroom directly, so to speak. They've got a phone, they answered it, and they gave you an answer.

Going forward, if you wish to confirm that your tax filings were processed, the best way is to order a tax transcript from the IRS. That's free. You can sometimes get a tax transcript online at the IRS's Web site or, failing that, send in a request by mail.

Really, though, you know your tax filings arrived. You're done. You've fulfilled your requirements. If anybody asks for a copy of your tax filings -- USCIS or the State Department, for example -- you now have copies to provide them. If the IRS somehow managed to lose your filings in between two clerk's desks, that's now _their_ problem, not yours. (I'm assuming you are not owed a refund.) You filed, you have proof of delivery, and you're done.

Relax.


----------



## T-rae (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you so much for your reply. 

I have looked online for my transcript, but it shows that I haven't filed for the years in question, but I hadn't thought about it your way...I do have the forms and proof they have arrived, but I had assumed it was still my problem.

I do feel more relaxed now...thank you.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Nope. You're done. Just keep a copy of proof of mailing/proof of receipt in your personal files.

FYI, the IRS places greatest processing priority on tax returns involving tax refunds. Next come timely filed tax returns. Finally, they work on late filed tax returns (e.g. streamlined program returns). What was happening from March to May? Peak tax processing season in the U.S. It's completely unsurprising they haven't (apparently) processed your late filed tax returns yet. But it's not your problem anyway, _even if they never process them_. (Again assuming you're not owed a refund.) You've filed them, and you have proof of delivery. You just file your 2013 return now (if you haven't already), then continuing annually.


----------



## T-rae (Feb 6, 2014)

That's great news for me. No refund owed, 2013 is filed and it's transcript is already available online, so it sounds like I'm sorted in regards to taxes for now. Huge relief! 

Thanks again!


----------

